
Hype in Tech (2017) - xisukar
https://blog.kingdomofmysteries.xyz/posts/hype-in-tech/
======
dredmorbius
Hype cycle (and resistance) significantly predate 1983:

"Resistances to the Adoption of Technological Innovations"

[https://archive.org/details/technologicaltre1937unitrich/pag...](https://archive.org/details/technologicaltre1937unitrich/page/38)

